# Horse Poll!



## TigerLilly16 (Jun 9, 2013)

This is just a poll, Im curious on other riders and what they do in their riding 

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:

What is your horse's favorite food:

Do you have any barn drama?: 

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:

Thanks


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
I ride western mainly, I do speed events and barrel racing. I also do cattle sorting and trail riding. I show both English and western in shows though.

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
I own two horses, a Spanish mustang and a quarter horse.

What is your horse's favorite food:
My mustang loves potato chips, and about every other human food he can get his lips on.
My QH is a huge fan of a warm bowl of beet pulp.

Do you have any barn drama?: 
I keep my horses at home, so nope! I do haul out and show, and have briefly boarded and have had some minor barn drama, but I've learned to just tune out the snarky people.

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
Hmmm....I'm not really sure. My mustang follows me everywhere I go, and is stuck on me like glue, it's pretty cute. 

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
Pointing my finger and having my horse self-load into the trailer. My mustang in general is a huge achievement to me at least, I got him when he was green broke, so every little thing he learns and masters is an achievement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Forgive me, I hate to run this into the ground but it relates to the barn drama. Will any girls make fun of a male who rides (esp. English style)?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

1) Well, right now just trail riding in an Aussie saddle. Later we'll work into eventing and maybe WP.

2) He's a Percheron/paint cross.

3) Food...period. Lol. His favorite treat is Skittles and Fritos, though.

4) Not any more. There was a lot at my old barn, though.

5) I was having panic attacks about riding my horse due to another (similarly-colored) horse bucking me off completely without warning and fracturing my ankle. We had a thread on here called the "Big Girl Panties Thread." I made the joke that I was going to buy a pair of big ol' granny panties, put them on, ride my horse, and do a photo montage of it. I got such an overwhelming positive response to actually do it, that I did. The pics made me look awful, but making it into a game helped me overcome my fear.

6) I took my gelding from being a barely-handled, barely halter broke two-year-old stud colt to one of the best-behaved horses at the barn. I also have done all his saddle training except his first four rides (and I only didn't do those because I was in a walking cast at the time).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

futuredoctor said:


> Forgive me, I hate to run this into the ground but it relates to the barn drama. Will any girls make fun of a male who rides (esp. English style)?


Depends on the girls. The girls I know wouldn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc: We are currently western and are training for team penning this fall.

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride: I have an appendix

What is your horse's favorite food: She doesn't get anything outside of hay, grass and some treats... So I'm guessing cheeseburgers

Do you have any barn drama?: Not really. I keep to myself.

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse: I can parallel park her or chase my sister around on her horse while going backwards

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done: Being able to work walk/trot/canter in the ring without issue, since she was a monster up until last year. Also, no more flipping herself over backwards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TigerLilly16 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for yours responses! Love hearing about others riding! 

@GamingGirl, Wow, you get your mustang in the trailer by pointing a finger! Impressive  
It takes me forever to get my TB in the trailer!

@FutureDoctor, at my barn we have 4 male riders, and if your good you wont get made fun of. But honestly, I wouldn't worry about it! Just show off a little 

@DraftyAiresMum, Woah! A percheron in eventing?! Your gonna kill it! Hoe you do great! 

@Copperhead, does he/she really like cheeseburgers?! Thats hilarious!


----------



## Kamakazi (Jun 10, 2013)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
_I do mostly western. But I've also shown English (mostly eq and jumping) and my mom and I do endurance races_

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
_I currently have 3 arabian geldings, a Tennessee Walking mare, 3 miniature mares (1 which has a foal right now) and a miniature stallion_

What is your horse's favorite food:
_My horses love to get garlic bred as treats! _

Do you have any barn drama?: 
_Nope, I don't ride at a barn. I grew up on a farm so the only real "barn drama" was between my older sisters and I _

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
_I have taught my gelding, Adiel (one of the 2 that are FULLY mine) to hug me back when I hug his neck. -he puts his head down and wraps his neck around me_

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
_Again, with Adiel I got him as a weanling. He'd been abused and neglected by his previous owners. He'd never been touched by another human before. Now, 6 years later, he is fully trained and the friendliest horse you'll ever meet and I did it all myself _


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Type of riding...Trail
Horse breeds...Paint and an Arab/Saddlebred 
Favorite food...Apple treats (Had a pony years ago who loved PB&J and beer)
Barn drama...Why, now that you ask, just today. I walked up to my husband who was involved in a project. I was standing next to him and started to say something. He let out a yell (I think I might be deaf in my left ear now) and told me not to sneak up on him. Said it's just like sneaking up on a horse. Then he said next time he would have to lay on the ground and wait for the ambulance. I'll be "practicing" announcing myself around here. Oh, yeah! Hehe
Cutest thing...Sweetie, I'm way to old for cute : )
Achievement...Taking a horse with numerous issues and educating myself so I could help her be a good partner.


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc: *I ride in a dressage saddle, but don't go "the whole way" with dressage since I ride using a rope halter* 

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride: *Standardbred *

What is your horse's favorite food: *Just about anything that's edible *

Do you have any barn drama?: *Sometimes, but nothing major, a miss understanding with the BO which led to me almost leaving was probably about all.*

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse: *Hmm, uhh, nothing really, although sometimes he'll cuddle.
*
Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done: *Getting him used to the saddle and eventually riding him!*


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Type of riding: Up until a year ago, I rode English. Primarily jumpers. I now ride dressage.

Horses: I owned a Thoroughbred who passes away a few weeks ago. I ride my trainers horses now. They are mainly Holsteiners, I believe.

Favorite treat: My horse used to love Twizzlers. One of my trainer's horses loves his Probios. She gives it to him in the syringe and he absolutely loves it. It's pretty funny.

Barn drama: I used to have a ton of barn drama at the place i had been at two years ago. I couldn't stand all the pettiness so I moved.

Cutest thing: Nothing really. The only thing I can think of is that any time my horse was sick/hurt/needed help, he'd always nickered at me and expected me to make every thing better. For example, he over reached and bashed his heel pretty badly once. He just nickered to me, held the injured foot up, and wanted to be snuggled with the whole time I was fixing him up. Lol

Biggest achievement: Jumping an entire course at 4'9 with the final boxer set at 5'3.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

futuredoctor said:


> Forgive me, I hate to run this into the ground but it relates to the barn drama. Will any girls make fun of a male who rides (esp. English style)?


Heck no, they may pick on him a bit but they will be thinking differently.
I tell my male friends who are looking for a lady friend to take riding lessons- works every time.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc: *I do a little bit of everything! Western pleasure, Hunter pleasure, Dressage, trails, the occasional gymkhana too.*

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride: *I own a beautiful arabian gelding who is my absolute pride and joy!*

What is your horse's favorite food: *Carrots, carrots, carrots. Stereotypical but he goes crazy when I run into the barn and open the fridge!*

Do you have any barn drama?: *Not so much. I'm not in love with how tiny my boarding barn is (residential property, wish the footing was better but I'm too close with the boarders/BM to leave! gah!), but it's a good situation otherwise!*

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse: *Jax learned how to follow a carrot tied to the string of a lunge whip while I was on his back. A friend and I navigated a little barrel pattern that way, no reins! It was too cute.*

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done: *Going from a front-to-back trained arab WP horse (when purchased) to a happier, healthier all-around with lots of buttons and excellent movement!*


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
Eventer over here! 

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
I call him a 'Heinz 57 Horse' because hes a rescue and I don't have any backgound info on him. Our best guess right now is throughbred with some morgan and quarter horse thrown in. 

What is your horse's favorite food:
Soft peppermints!

Do you have any barn drama?: 
Nope! I'm the only younger (under 18) person at my barn so theres no like 'teen drama'

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
umm...he comes when i call him?

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
I just had my first cross country lesson with him and he was an angel! He didn't even blink at any of the jumps!


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

western, roping, ranch work, drill team( I don't, but my daughter uses my head horse in one of the patterns for her drill team), and the occasional play day...

all quarter horses, stocky, cowy, smart(sometimes too smart for their own good-and mine), and athletic 

sweet tea and beer

don't do much cute -- but, my daughter did put a bunch of pink ribbons in their hair on tough enough to wear pink night at the San Angelo rodeo for the drill team's performance ... so, I guess that counts!

won $$ roping, survive the 8 rodeo performances in San Angelo...(well, that was more for us humans than the horses...)


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

futuredoctor said:


> Forgive me, I hate to run this into the ground but it relates to the barn drama. Will any girls make fun of a male who rides (esp. English style)?


In my area, any time we females catch wind of a guy riding a horse english style, we all just hope he's single! I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc: _Hoping to event, currently working on dressage and lower fences. _

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride: _I own a Thoroughbred._

What is your horse's favorite food: _Non-traditional? Probably Sprite (though not quite a food). _

Do you have any barn drama?: _I did at the last barn, thankfully got away from it all. _

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse: _Not really sure. We like to swim, so I guess that qualifies._

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done: _Eh, not dying? :lol: I dunno. We have started doing more over fences work and she's doing really well._


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
Probably closer to Western in style, but not in tack.

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
Georgian Grande now

What is your horse's favorite food:
copra

Do you have any barn drama?: 
No

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
I don't do "cute" things with my horses :lol:

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
Nothing with my current horses, but with others: hunting with firearms while mounted and traversing thick swamps


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm dating myself but back in the stone age I went to summer riding camp with Tad Coffin of saddle making fame. He was older. All us little girls twittered and mooned over him. He barely knew we were alive.




futuredoctor said:


> Forgive me, I hate to run this into the ground but it relates to the barn drama. Will any girls make fun of a male who rides (esp. English style)?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

As for the questions...
I ride a TWH but also own an app and a curly.
I ride mostly western but it can depend on how the wind is blowing that day.
Barn drama, nope I live alone and my horses live with me.

Cute? Had an entire girl scout troop over for their horsemans badge once. Put silly colored ribbons in their hair more than a few times. Painted a few smiley faces on hooves.

Achievement? Depends on what you mean. I don't show. Don't care to show. Survived 25 yrs with a large bi-polar QH, didn't die when another horse flipped over on me. Didn't break anything when kicked through a wall. The list of those sorts of achievements goes on. At this point in my life each day started and completed is an achievement.

My horses favorite food...I don't feed much for treats but probably carrots. The pony will taste test anything she sees a person eating. The other two didn't know what treat was when I got them.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc: *Western.*
What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
*Two Blazers and a Rocky Mountain Horse.*
What is your horse's favorite food:
*Apples.*
Do you have any barn drama?: 
*Not really. I help around the barn sometimes, but it only seems to have some drama when the owner's granddaughter comes down and helps.*
Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
*I'm not exactly sure. The cutest photo I have is where it looks like I am hanging on Golley's back. It looks like I am dead and he is sniffing me like "oh yes, finally killed her!!"*
Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
*With Golley: being the only horse standing still(practically asleep)at our first horse show while every other horse kept moving.
With Brisco: Jumping a little - but Western-wise, Not breaking the barrel pattern or falling off at our first barrel ride together!!


*


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
I ride in an Aussie and a cutback (Aussie on the trail...Cutback and saddleseat at shows)

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
I own a Standardbred (raced 287 times!)

What is your horse's favorite food:
Nice rich Alfalfa hay!


Do you have any barn drama?: 
We board...you know there is drama! I try to stay out of it

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
cute? Not sure

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done?
Beating a national champion halter Fresian in an open halter class


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
*English & Western*
What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
*Paint*
What is your horse's favorite food:
*Lush grass*
Do you have any barn drama?: 
*Nope, don't board*
Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
*introduce him to human babies, he is so amazed and wants to LOOK!*
Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
*We show & have won championships, however I think swimming in a deep lake was the best achievement, had never done it before.*


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

*This is just a poll, Im curious on other riders and what they do in their riding *

Well, you found the right lady because I just love polls! 

*What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:*

Western, but with an ever so slight edge of English and I think for me that's a good thing - a lot of the basics are practiced (like posting.) (UGH) but it's all for the good. I love my school. 

*What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:*

I use the lesson horses and lately, I'm back on the Morgan I started riding on, a big old boy, but lazy as hell. Now it's driving me nuts. But he's rock solid. 

My favorite horse is on maternity leave. She's a QH and I love her and her peppy step and intuition. Miss her awfully. 

*What is your horse's favorite food:*

hahahahah

anything. he will eat **** near anything. and the thing is, he has to be monitored because he's diabetic. so I can't slip him a mint when he's particularly energetic for me. 

*Do you have any barn drama?: *

people or horse? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
whereever living things congregate, there is drama up the wazoo. 
*
Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:*

A seminar where he refused to do much of anything without being cued six million different ways. He's so cute -being he's a good looking horse with a wild lock of hair that covers his face that's his signature but he is a lazy butt - so the audience was literally in stitches. We practically got to take a bow.

*Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:*

Yesterday we loped. And as usual he didn't sustain it but I'm slowly learning some of it is me but a lot of it is him. So my best acheivement is to come - this horse will only give what you ask for PERFECTLY, which is how he gets out of doing a lot. So I'll have to either learn to ask perfectly or be content with one run down a straightaway at a lope. But our trot is gorgeous. So I think it's actually for the good. But can be frustrating I have to admit, especially when you have a class that's loping around happily.

*Thanks *

you're welcome.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

futuredoctor said:


> Forgive me, I hate to run this into the ground but it relates to the barn drama. Will any girls make fun of a male who rides (esp. English style)?


I guess I'll have to answer your thread, but I can safely say no. Riders love riders. Remember that. It's like a club. Yesterday after my lesson I had to get some groceries and don't you know, some kid working there saw my breeches and said "I JUST BOUGHT A PAIR LIKE THAT!". And then you talk horse....

Yeah, there is snark, but what gender you are isn't what its about. Snark is just nasty people being nasty.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

1. Western Pleasure, Trail, Dressage
2. Arabians
3. They're not picky!
4. NO barn drama, it's mine with no boarders!
5. My yearling stealing stuff out of the 4-wheeler and hubby chasing after him!
6. My skittish gelding finally warming up to me.


----------



## TheatricalAffair (Jun 15, 2013)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc: *English - Show Jumping/Cross Country/Dressage*

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride: *Thoroughbred*

What is your horse's favorite food: *Apple Sauce*

Do you have any barn drama?: *Nope*

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse: *Not my current horse, but the horse I used to own -> If he was lying down outside, I'd slip his halter on, make reins with the leadrope, hop on, give a little kick (He'd get up with me on him) and walk back to the barn * *Miss him!*

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
*Not current horse ... Horse I used to own -> Qualifying for the inter-regional championships and getting a 5th place in a 3'6" Mini Prix Championship.*


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

1. I've ridden western pleasure, hunt seat, saddleseat, western trail (packing/endurance), dressage and we're working on eventing/jumping 

2. I have a Tennessee Walking Horse and a Belgain/Paint cross. My Walker is my all-around show, trail, pleasure, endurance, best horse ever horse. The new guy is my green bean that I'm training in dressage and hopefully eventing 

3. They like pretty much anything you put in front of them 

4. No barn drama, they're at my house 

5. I can tickle the side of my Walker's face and make him bring his lip way over to the side.. I think it's cute anyways :3

6. Our biggest accomplishment is simply our relationship. We've been through a heck of a lot together and it is a constant reward to get on a horse and have him just read my mind.


----------



## dapples and greys (Jun 21, 2013)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc: Show jumping

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride: Thoroughbred

What is your horse's favorite food: Paddock Cakes

Do you have any barn drama?: Nope 

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse: He's very cuddly. Like a big puppy!

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done: We won two 3rd place ribbons at his very first show


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

This is just a poll, Im curious on other riders and what they do in their riding 

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
*English - Eventing, Dressage (and a little unofficial Show Horse)

* What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
*I own 2 horses a 10yr old OTTB (dressage & show horse) and a 15yr old Andalusian x TB x Riding Pony (eventing)*

What is your horse's favorite food:
*TB - Carrot, licorice, red creaming soda
Andy/TB/RP - apple, bacon and egg burger, bbq flavoured crisps
* 
Do you have any barn drama?: 
*Nope, I keep my boys at a friends place*

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
*dressed up in tinsel for xmas*

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
*I am happy with all their achievements. Each one is special.*


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

TigerLilly16 said:


> This is just a poll, Im curious on other riders and what they do in their riding
> 
> What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
> 
> ...


What type of riding? I like to call it point A to point B riding. Trail riding/bushwacking  I think she would make a good penner or sorter tho.

What breed? We own 2- my mare is appy/quarter, my DH's gelding is BLM mustang

Snoty's fav food: grapes and watermelon 

Barn drama: nope, no barn, they live in our backyard. 

Cutest thing: hmm... not a clue  She is curious so she messes with stuff alot. Does that count? I was once playing badminton with my daughter, and she came and laid at my feet like a dog. We bounced the birdie off of her, no response, just kept resting. 

Best achievement? Hmm, I dunno. She was a green broke almost 3 year old when I got her, so it is all achievements, even tho she is a very good girl most days. Prob right now I would say her learning to highline on a recent camping trip. She had never done it before, and actually had had issues hard tying when she was younger, so that was a biggie, I think.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

*What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:* I started out riding western, then I switched to english a few years ago, and now I just started taking dressage lessons and I love it! I still ride western on trails sometimes.

*What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:* I own an amazing OTTB gelding named Riley.

*What is your horse's favorite food:* Apples. He will do anything to get one.

*Do you have any barn drama?:* Nope, we all get along great! Everyone is so friendly and we all have a great sense of humor. No one is better than anyone else, we just love hanging out and having fun with our horses.

*Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:* I love playing around with my horse, he is so curious. Sometimes I'll hide from him and he will come looking for me, then once he finds me, he'll toss his head and nicker at me. Sometimes I also climb up on the mounting block when he isn't looking and then I'll call him over and he gets this surprised look on his face and marvels at how tall I have gotten. He's such a goof.

*Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:* I think our best achievement has been building the wonderful bond we have.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
*Dressage mostly

* What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
*I own my QH, ride an OTTB at my barn

* What is your horse's favorite food:
*Food

* Do you have any barn drama?: 
*More than anyone can count, but I just watch from afar 

* Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
*That would be for someone else to decide I suppose

* Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
*We got a 10 for our halt/salute at my second dressage show  Probably our biggest accomplishments have been not killing each other over the years. It's a good thing he's a low-maintenance horse, and pretty forgiving!!*


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
English for the most part, ive been working on Jumping with Merlin.

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
I own a Friesian.

What is your horse's favorite food:
Oddly, he loves pieces of pinapple.

Do you have any barn drama?: 
Notta, mostly older teens-seniors at my barn.

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
Ive taught him how to bow.

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
Mhm, hard question.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

What type of riding do you do? Pony Club dressage, Low level showing, schooling show hunter.

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride: ArabxWelsh

What is your horse's favorite food: Mints

Do you have any barn drama?: No, I keep my horse at home. The closest thing I have to barn drama is getting annoyed at the drunks on the beach.

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse: I kiss her alot, and I taught her to give hugs (not with treats, but by asking her to flex laterally around my body when I cuddle her face). And I say hello to her every day by clicking my fingers (my cue for her to kiss them)

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done: Impressing the judges and having a great show at my first attempt at our local a&p show.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Right now we ride western, mostly trail riding, but I'd like to do some English as well.

My riding horse is an arab quarter x, and I have two miniature pasture puffs.

I don't really know what her favourite food is - I don't give her treats very often.

No drama. 

She comes running when I whistle, which is pretty awesome. 

Haha so far our best achievement is a trail ride with no major spooks!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:
I ride dressage. 

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
I have two thoroughbreds and one hanoverian. 

What is your horse's favorite food:
Barcoo loves Gumnuts Senior Feed and honey soy chicken chips. Toby likes Cool Blue performance feed and sugar cubes. Maggie likes anything she can get in her mouth.

Do you have any barn drama?: 
Not really. 

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
I taught Toby to pick up his front feet when you point at him and give him a vocal cue. 

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:
Toby and I got 74% for 2nd place at Pony Club State Championships 3 years ago. Maggie and I got 72% in our first test together and scored 60% in our first elementary test just after I got her. And just everything Barcoo does is amazing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

TigerLilly16 said:


> This is just a poll, Im curious on other riders and what they do in their riding
> 
> What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc:


 English Hunter/Jumpers and flat.



TigerLilly16 said:


> What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:


 We own a Foundation Quarter Horse colt.



TigerLilly16 said:


> What is your horse's favorite food:


Not sure at the point, he isn't weaned yet.



TigerLilly16 said:


> Do you have any barn drama?:


 Always, good form of entertainment, especially when you hear who's talking in your back about you-always makes me laugh.



TigerLilly16 said:


> Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:


 Nothing to post yet, baby is still with mom.



TigerLilly16 said:


> Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:


 Nothing yet.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc: mostly English, have ridden western and saddle seat

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride: i own a Morgan

What is your horse's favorite food:he loves alfalfa

Do you have any barn drama?: no, thank goodness

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse: 

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:reserve champion at a 4-h show...years and years ago


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

What type of riding do you do? English, Western, Dressage, Eventing, etc: *saddleseat, and Hunt seat*

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride: *Friesians*

What is your horse's favorite food: *Cake*

Do you have any barn drama?: *Nope ours are at home *

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse: *Idk honestly
*
Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done: *Getting her to calm down and walk rather than prancing *


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

What type of riding do you do? Dressage

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride: I own a Dutch Warmblood

What is your horse's favorite food: bananas

Do you have any barn drama?: no, we are boring

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse: I'm not sure we do anything cute. 

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done: we don't show so achievements are just in everyday riding. There are certain movements I remember, like one particular canter pirouette that was better than anything we've done or one extended trot that felt like flying, or rides where everything just came together and all the hours of sweating and fighting and bucking and time off for illnesses were worth it.


----------



## Canteringleap (Aug 5, 2012)

What type of riding do you do? 
I do english - Dressage, Jumping.

What breed of horse do you own/lease/ride:
I own a New Zealand Thoroughbred.

What is your horse's favorite food:
Extruded barley, Cake  and peppermints
!
Do you have any barn drama?: 
I board at a small barn/riding school. Never had any problems and have been there for three-four years now (Used to work there before I got my own horse). They're like my second family!

Whats the cutest thing you've done with your horse:
Lying with him in the paddock when he's lying down! It's such a nice feeling.

Whats your best achievement you and your horse have done:

Either today - Jumping oxers with no reins! Or winning a double rosette at our (My) first ever dressage day!


----------

